# Samurai Gold



## brainwreck (May 26, 2005)

ok, i know that i was gone for a while and stuff cause i was very busy, and this is the reason, called Samurai Gold. This strain is a very unique indica/sativa hybrid. It is a fast flowering ,medium sized plant , that produces abundant heavy resinous buds. It forms a dominant central cola that is like a baseball bat. Has a floral fragrance and sweet flavour.She lets you know she has "known a skunk" when you work with her.A powerfull ,easy to clone plant that will tolerate quite a bit of cold weather. frost and freezes. Dont be fooled by her early finish,she is capable of very large yields.















greetz


----------



## thewebjunkie (May 26, 2005)

That stuff looks prime mate


----------



## brainwreck (May 26, 2005)

and that's what it is too, it will blow your brains, no kiddin'

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

are you growing this stuff man? Looks Good!


----------



## brainwreck (May 27, 2005)

yeah, it does look good and it tastes and smells even better 

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 28, 2005)

whered you get the seed for that?


----------



## brainwreck (May 29, 2005)

i got the seeds from H.E.L.P, is a new seedbank with excellent strains, specially for medicinal users.

http://www.noneofyourbusiness.ca/help/

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 29, 2005)

cool site BW


----------



## brainwreck (May 30, 2005)

thx, is the work of the breeder, if a friend of me. He's constantly doing research and stuff for medicinal strain-development, which is going pretty well, allready 3 strains with pain-relieving capacity's.

greetz


----------



## razorback (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Brain, Was doing a google search to see if Samurai seeds.com was up and running yet, and see that you got some of the Sg seeds from last years crop. we had to destroy this years crop, the full length summer grow, which is a much larger plant.this is typically what you get from a 90day grow in the fall or indoors with 1 week veg.We will be back soon bigger and better. look for Samurai seeds in Hightimes,WW and CC. see you at the cup, with the gold and BluNbed, Ninja is lookin good for next year


----------

